

Camera that lets you adjust focus after you take a picture - byw
http://lytro.com/gallery/

======
brk
Frankly, I call BS.

I know a thing or two about camera design (my current startup manufactures a
sort of CCTV camera).

A lens gathers a large field of light and focuses it on a specific plane,
which is where the film or image sensor sits.

I think these guys are doing massive depth of field (f/40 or greater), coupled
with an advanced imager that can get a good exposure from reduced light. Then
they basically de-focus the image after the fact to look like a conventional
photo. They may also be using something like the GBO Optics massive depth of
field lens technology (<http://www.gbosecurity.com/technology.asp>) to help
with the initial image capture.

None of their sample images really had a truly significant depth of field. It
would not be unreasonable to build a camera that could capture those scenes
with complete DOF focus.

~~~
kentbuckle
Here is the paper their tech is based on:
<http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/lfcamera/> Basically, the light isn't
focused to a single plane, but rather is sent through an array of microlenses
which can be sampled in various ways to simulate the focal plane of a
traditional camera.

------
czhiddy
It looks like Refocus Imaging changed their name.
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/refocus-imaging>

